
Show HN: Dripeesha, a Purple and Pink Golang IDE Theme for vs Code - risk
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=GolangHeaux.dripeesha
======
FunSociety
But why?

~~~
risk
I'm checking to see how much impact is has on hn vs reddit. That's why.

